# List of Mods on my new car



## Mike_Metzger (Oct 11, 2012)

Just bought my first GTO this last weekend. 2004, Black exterior, Red Interior, 6pd and 99k. The car already has some mods and I'd like you guys to school me with some knowledge on them as far as possible issues I might have, things to look for etc. 

Cold Air Intake
Cams (V3) I believe, whatever that means
Patriot Heads
Headers
Full Exhaust
Fordge Rear Axles
MSG Coils
Hurst Short Shift Kit

Thats it to the best of my knowledge. The car runs BEAUTIFULLY and sounds sooooooo good. Quiet if you want, and LOUD when you want. I wonder why it even has a CD player when the exhaust makes a sound like this  

Only two things Ive noticed. Cruizin on the highway in 6th there is a tiny surging/pulsing/ feel from the rear. I dont know if it could be the guibo, wheels unbalanced, etc. 
Last one is there seems to be excessive road noise coming from the center console, any way to quiet that down? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

For the surging, could be running too low RPM for the Cam/head package to
operate smoothly. The V3 is a fairly large cam.
The Hurst short shifter is not insulated like the stock shifter. It will
be much nosier than stock. Also, may have left out some of the console
insulation on install??

Larry


----------



## Mike_Metzger (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks Larry! That might actually be it. Ive been cruising at 60 and the cars only at about 1500rpm. Perhaps tomorrow Ill trying commuting a little more quickly and see if that helps. 

Interesting point on the shifter. I was reading a thread in the general section and someone who just bought one said something about fixing the road noise thats coming from the center consol, so I was thinking it was a known issue that people knew how to fix. Ill have to look into that more.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Only one cam. It could be a shoddy tune. A cam can be tricky to tune for and sadly there aren't a lot of really good tuners, just people that say they are. It sounds like the previous owner went for some of the lower end mods with ones like the Hurst being near the bottom of shifters. Hopefully you won't have problems with those coils too. The stock ones are preferable to the MS*D*s. They have a history (like the Hurst) of failure. Hopefully you will have better luck. Welcome to the herd.


----------



## Mike_Metzger (Oct 11, 2012)

Thats kind of a bummer to hear. Luckily Im really not interested in Thrashing. I like smooth riding, not smashing gears, hopefully that will be a factor in not having any issues. Time will tell. Car seems to run amazing. Im very very happy with it. Perhaps a good run through and tube is in the future.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The Hurst failures have been random. You'll know as a piece wears out and then you'll just have a wet noodle that won't shift. I don't know what's happening with the coils but over the years I've seen a lot of them flat fail and hardly any stock ones. People buy them for the color or because they think they work better (they don't). If you have problems with steady state driving I'd have a good tuner look at it or pick up a tuning suite and learn to do it yourself. You may be fine and you'll enjoy the car. I'm just giving you a heads up. If you have the time read a lot of threads. The knowledge of these cars is much better on the boards than even the dealers who seem to be pretty clueless.


----------



## Mike_Metzger (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks! Its good to know the possibilities of failures. Help make it easier to figure it out once it does go wrong lol.


----------



## aikidoshadow (Oct 16, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> The Hurst failures have been random. You'll know as a piece wears out and then you'll just have a wet noodle that won't shift. I don't know what's happening with the coils but over the years I've seen a lot of them flat fail and hardly any stock ones. People buy them for the color or because they think they work better (they don't). If you have problems with steady state driving I'd have a good tuner look at it or pick up a tuning suite and learn to do it yourself. You may be fine and you'll enjoy the car. I'm just giving you a heads up. If you have the time read a lot of threads. The knowledge of these cars is much better on the boards than even the dealers who seem to be pretty clueless.


Good to know about the MSD coils, that saved me $700. Thanks


----------

